
The Ideology Is Not the Movement – Scott Alexander - diego898
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/04/04/the-ideology-is-not-the-movement/
======
sparky_z
This is a really insightful article. I know it's kind of long, but I highly
recommend reading it all the way through.

